# Emonda ALR 4 DISC 2020 VS Emonda SL 5



## Slamet Teng (Dec 17, 2019)

Hellooo my friends

Iam Slamet Teng
I wanna ask about EMONDA ALR 4 DISC 2020 VS Emonda SL 5

Which is better?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

My question is what do you consider "better"? It's all a matter of what you consider important in a bike. What type of riding do you do? Do you ride in rain or wet roads? If so, disc brakes are an advantage. If all your riding is on dry paved roads, rim brakes are fine.

My advice would be to test ride both bikes if you can. Buy the one you like the feel of better and buy the one that fits you better.

Here are the two bikes:

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/.../émonda/émonda-alr/émonda-alr-4-disc/p/28953/

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...d-bikes/émonda/émonda-sl/émonda-sl-5/p/24219/


----------



## Slamet Teng (Dec 17, 2019)

Lombard said:


> My question is what do you consider "better"? It's all a matter of what you consider important in a bike. What type of riding do you do? Do you ride in rain or wet roads? If so, disc brakes are an advantage. If all your riding is on dry paved roads, rim brakes are fine.
> 
> My advice would be to test ride both bikes if you can. Buy the one you like the feel of better and buy the one that fits you better.
> 
> ...


I ride on all situation, how about the high level alumunir ALR 4. Is better than carbon SL 5?

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Slamet Teng said:


> I ride on all situation, how about the high level alumunir ALR 4. Is better than carbon SL 5?
> 
> Thank you


Don't get too focused on frame material. There are great aluminum and carbon frames and there are lousy aluminum and carbon frames. Some say that carbon has better damping of road vibrations than aluminum. In reality, frame geometry and tires have way more impact on ride comfort than frame material choice.

If you ride in all situations including rain and wet roads, I would go with the disc brake bike - the EMONDA ALR 4 DISC. If your riding is mostly on dry paved roads and you only occasionally get caught in rain, I would go with the Emonda SL 5 as it also has a better groupset (Shimano 105 11spd) than the EMONDA ALR 4 DISC (Shimano Tiagra 10spd).


----------



## EmmaQ (Dec 13, 2019)

Lombard said:


> Don't get too focused on frame material. There are great aluminum and carbon frames and there are lousy aluminum and carbon frames. Some say that carbon has better damping of road vibrations than aluminum. In reality, frame geometry and tires have way more impact on ride comfort than frame material choice.
> 
> If you ride in all situations including rain and wet roads, I would go with the disc brake bike - the EMONDA ALR 4 DISC. If your riding is mostly on dry paved roads and you only occasionally get caught in rain, I would go with the Emonda SL 5 as it also has a better groupset (Shimano 105 11spd) than the EMONDA ALR 4 DISC (Shimano Tiagra 10spd).


I also think that you should not focus on the frame material. This is far from the most basic indicator. Lombard is right, he offers really good options


----------



## Slamet Teng (Dec 17, 2019)

Lombard said:


> Don't get too focused on frame material. There are great aluminum and carbon frames and there are lousy aluminum and carbon frames. Some say that carbon has better damping of road vibrations than aluminum. In reality, frame geometry and tires have way more impact on ride comfort than frame material choice.
> 
> If you ride in all situations including rain and wet roads, I would go with the disc brake bike - the EMONDA ALR 4 DISC. If your riding is mostly on dry paved roads and you only occasionally get caught in rain, I would go with the Emonda SL 5 as it also has a better groupset (Shimano 105 11spd) than the EMONDA ALR 4 DISC (Shimano Tiagra 10spd).


Thank you so much Man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Slamet Teng said:


> Thank you so much Man


You're welcome, Slamet! And welcome to RBR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slamet Teng (Dec 17, 2019)

Lombard said:


> You're welcome, Slamet! And welcome to RBR! :thumbsup:


Okaayyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Lombard said:


> If you ride in all situations including rain and wet roads, I would go with the disc brake bike.


I get caught in the rain more than I would like and I have NEVER, not once been let down by my rim brakes. Maybe if I were doing long and winding descents in the pouring rain on dirty roads I would be more interested in discs.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Disks are way better on wet roads even if it isn't raining, cause your brake tracks get wet and dirt/sand sticks to them. If you ride wet, disks the only way to fly. 
But I live where there are hills & MOUNTAINS. If you live on the coast or flats, maybe you could get by without.


----------



## Slamet Teng (Dec 17, 2019)

duriel said:


> Disks are way better on wet roads even if it isn't raining, cause your brake tracks get wet and dirt/sand sticks to them. If you ride wet, disks the only way to fly.
> But I live where there are hills & MOUNTAINS. If you live on the coast or flats, maybe you could get by without.


Thank you sir

But, have u try Emonda Alr 4 DISC?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slamet Teng (Dec 17, 2019)

duriel said:


> Disks are way better on wet roads even if it isn't raining, cause your brake tracks get wet and dirt/sand sticks to them. If you ride wet, disks the only way to fly.
> But I live where there are hills & MOUNTAINS. If you live on the coast or flats, maybe you could get by without.


Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Kerry Irons said:


> I get caught in the rain more than I would like and I have NEVER, not once been let down by my rim brakes. Maybe if I were doing long and winding descents in the pouring rain on dirty roads I would be more interested in discs.


My thinking is that if you often ride in rain with rim brakes, your rims will wear concave a lot sooner.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have owned both and ridden both and discs are clearly superior when riding tricky or significant descents in wet conditions. Rim brakes are lighter by a pound or two and the groupsets and parts tend to be simpler and cheaper. Like all things with bikes, it all comes down to personal preference. Ride what you like and don’t judge other folks for liking something else. It’s pretty simple if you stay in that mindset really. OP, try them both if you can. Both are great bikes, but we can’t possibly tell you which one you will like more. Only you can figure out that part. Both are nice bikes though. One is not “better” than the other overall. They are just different. Figure out what you like better. That’s the key.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The SL5 will have a better ride probably because it's a carbon frame. This matters if you have rougher roads. If you have great smooth roads or run wider tires it becomes less important. Personally I would go with the 11 speed 105 bike because of the groupset, and would just put wider tires on it to get the ride I want. Disc brakes, great if they are hydraulic - mechanical ones suck, I would prefer rim brakes over them.


----------



## Slamet Teng (Dec 17, 2019)

Srode said:


> The SL5 will have a better ride probably because it's a carbon frame. This matters if you have rougher roads. If you have great smooth roads or run wider tires it becomes less important. Personally I would go with the 11 speed 105 bike because of the groupset, and would just put wider tires on it to get the ride I want. Disc brakes, great if they are hydraulic - mechanical ones suck, I would prefer rim brakes over them.


Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

